# 66 GTO Rear Springs



## Engineman (May 6, 2015)

I would like to lift the rear end of my 66 GTO with new rear springs. I would like the rear just a bit higher then the front. Can any one tell me the spring I need and who sells them?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

PinionHead who is very knowledgeable on these things has always recommended Coil Spring Specialties, here's their site:

Coil Spring Specialties


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Or you could use drag bags, which also helps with wheel hop.


----------



## Engineman (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Rukee. Do you have a brand drag bag you could recommend?


----------

